# Cost saving for Advocate



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

Where do people get their Advocate? It's £45 for 6 from my vet, but I can get it cheaper online even when paying for the vets prescription.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

I pay for a prescription from the vet & buy online. Much cheaper. Have been doing this for a year now with no problem.


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

How much is a prescription from the vets? Thinking about doing this as with 4 dogs it can be quite expensive from the vets. Also what online suppliers do you use?


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

I pay £9 for the vert prescription. The cost varies - if you are lucky the vet may do it free (but probably not). I look online for who is cheaper at the time. The last two times I have used Viovet and I can definitely recommend them (last time I paid £56 for 12 pipettes - which is 12 months worth...so that was £65 including the vet 's prescrption)


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

My vet says £8. I think I could save a tenner at least.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for that will look into it for when I run out next.


----------

